
U.S. Military Sees Future in Neuromorphic Computing - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/06/26/u-s-military-sees-future-neuromorphic-computing/
======
deepnotderp
I've said it before and I'll say it again, neuromorphic computing is a fun
side research topic, but at this point, nothing more.

NOTE: All of this completely changes if neuromorphic chips would put up
benchmark results, as of now, the neuromorphic flagship, "TrueNorth" takes a
heavy accuracy hit on CIFAR compared to contemporary DL techniques (~5-8%
IIRC), imagine how bad it will be on real world datasets!

The essence of my opposition to neuromorphic computing can be approximately
distilled to the following exchange:

Neuromorphic architecture: "Here's this really efficient 1-bit/analog computer
we made!"

Programmer/AI Researcher: "Cool, does it do anything useful? Have you tried it
on benchmarks?"

Neuromorphic Architect: "Well, it doesn't work on benchmarks, but that's your
problem, you just don't understand the genius!"

AI researcher: -_- So you made a very efficient chip that doesn't do any
useful computation? So an inefficient heater?

Later sometime, neuromoprhic architect to media: "These people just don't
understand the genius of neuromorphic, it's the future of chip design and will
auto-magic away our problems!"

Media: "OMG Yes, stoopid programmers inhibiting adoption"

